# Spouse Visa



## Bemboy (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi,,

Ive been married to my 2nd wife an Australian Citizen Last JUly 14, 2012 and we married in the philippines.. I visited her already last March for 23 days through tourist visa... now we are preparing docs for spouse visa and to include my children from my first wife (deceased). is it possible to lodge our spouse visa application in australia? How? 

Thank you


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

no.no.no.no.no....

All visa applications must be lodged in the country of the applicant.....You are the sponsor or spouse and she is the applicant......cheers


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

seram said:


> no.no.no.no.no....
> 
> All visa applications must be lodged in the country of the applicant.....You are the sponsor or spouse and she is the applicant......cheers


In the case of the US, the initial paperwirk has to be filed in the US! The US spouse basicaly applies for the non US spouse to make a visa application. The rest of the process then takes place at the overseas Embassy. Once in the US, the US spouse must then file a Change of Status to get the non US temp residency. Don't no how its done in other countries.


----------

